
JCPenney explains why it dropped Apple Pay - turtlegrids
https://techcrunch.com/2019/04/22/jcpenney-explains-why-it-dropped-apple-pay/
======
scottca
I would love to know the actual percentage/number of Apple Pay users for JCP.
As the article implies, it was likely tiny, otherwise they would have made it
work.

